# Pictures from Vienna.. part 1



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi all, back in the UK after a great trip to Vienna. Apart from a very slow bag drop queue at Aberdeen, the outbound trip went smoothly with no delays or checks at Heathrow. At Vienna, they simply stamped our passports and welcomed us to Austria.
Weather was good until Friday when there was light snow, turning to rain.
Lots of different Christmas markets, but most had the same things for sale.

As well as seeing lots of great art (Gustav Klimt, Egon Schiele etc..) we visited a fantastic aquarium / zoo built into an 11 storey WW2 flak tower.
Great views from the top floor restaurant.

The return journey wasn't as easy with additional security at Heathrow and flight delays. Still, nothing like as bad as Schiphol!

OK, first load of random pics....

1. View from our hotel room.  I'm sure it's nice in summer,but it was freezing in December!



The parliament building - obviously some renovation going on..



A coach trip outside the 'Spanish riding school'.  Note the passenger who seems to prefer his mobile phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Hi all, back in the UK after a great trip to Vienna. Apart from a very slow bag drop queue at Aberdeen, the outbound trip went smoothly with no delays or checks at Heathrow. At Vienna, they simply stamped our passports and welcomed us to Austria.
> Weather was good until Friday when there was light snow, turning to rain.
> Lots of different Christmas markets, but most had the same things for sale.
> 
> ...


Looks freezing... pleased you had a good time tho'  ... but see... the delays at the airports still, are what are stopping me going anywhere


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2022)

Hollydolly, on this trip the main delays were down to low staffing levels at the bag drop / check in  desks.  The delays were made worse by people with multiple cases, not having their passport / paperwork handy etc..   Security and passport control weren't a problem.

However, things still have a good way to go before they are back to pre-Covid times.  I certainly wouldn't want to fly during holiday periods.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks for sharing, @Capt Lightning   I love seeing other places!


----------

